# Empty Tank 10g...no plants yet... need advice



## NFish (Nov 5, 2002)

Do research on different kinds of plants that you may want.

Some suggestions are:
Corkscrew Vals
Java Fern and Moss
Hornwort 
Hygrophilia
Amazon Swords
Cryptocorynes
Anacharis
Cardamine
Rotala indica
Wisteria
Anubius species

Try hard to get eco-complete or flourite. Petsmart sometimes sell flourite.

Also have you looked at www.bigalsonline.com for aquarium supplies?
And check out www.aquariumplant.com for plants or www.aquaticplantdepot.com


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

If you can handle the shipping and have some patience, I can send you clippings, but I echo the earlier sentiment about substrate. I am a big fan of Flourite, but I have used ecocomplete. There is one other substrate, and I know only rumors of it and it is a pond substrate for planted koi ponds. It is sometimes sold at Home Depot or Lowes and Looks like flourite from what I am told. You have to rinse it a lot but it is flourite at a fraction of the cost .

Ray


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

hmmm....clippings...


petsmart

ok i am gonna get flourite...ill have earl-may order some for me...
i am in good with the manager... ok

i am getting rid of the coi and fantails and the goldfish are gone..

Co2? i think i have good lighting .... 2 compact flourescent 10watts in a 10 gal.

how much would shipping be>? i live in Beatrice, Ne....


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey Ray1214 I am also pretty younge 13 to be exact and am acting a little desprite but could you send some stuff to me??? Like clipping exc. I would pay for the shipping and live in Daytona Beach FL How much would it be??? If so email me @ [email protected]


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

Goldfish CANNOT be in that tank it's WAY to small for that many also the pleco's will kill them.


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

What fish eat hybrid Apongeton bulbs or red and green lillies.? do snails go with plants? What crabs go in only water if any... What about Loaches (i know they eat snails.) Should i plant it pretty heavily with apongeton?


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't know if any fish eat the bulbs, but the leaves are rather fragile and soft, and may look tasty to some. I have _Aponogeton crispus_, and it was just fine, without trouble, until some bastard snails made holes in their best leaves. I don't mind snails, they clean and enrich the substrate with their tiny droppings, but I was so angry I picked up as most as I could and crushed them with my fingers. I know it weren't the trumpets, but the pond ones. I'll perhaps get a couple of kuhlis or botias, but I don't want to lose the trumpet snails. Also, I don't think they match very well my South American fish, they just don't fit.

If you are referring to _ Nymphaea _ lillies, the snails also made holes in a couple of leaves. However, these plants got so damn wide and tall they blocked light for other plants. It can be a matter of varieties. I'd have them as solitary plants in small and medium sized tanks. 

As for the substrate, I see most people are married to Flourite or Eco-complete. Sure they are very good, but Sera, Azoo, and other brands make substrate too, also good. Pick the one best fits your needs and your pocket, although for a 10g there is not much cost difference in getting the best one.[/i]


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

And the best one is...?


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

It seems to be Eco-complete. People seem to love it here, even more than Flourite because it does not cloud water, and no need to rinse much. 

Anyway, I see you already got Flourite. I don't think it really matters that much, any of them is way better than gravel.


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

i got flourite but havent put it in yet.. havent had
time i can take it back if ecocomplete works better...
and what color is eco? could i put some of my gravel over it for looks...


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Flourite is as good as eco-complete but you need to wash it first. No big deal for 1 or 2 bags. Ecocomplete is black. You can mix with gravel but I'm not sure whether you'll like the look after a few months. The gravel will be mixed up with your flourite or eco-complete. I did that in one of my tank and regret it now.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest that you pass on getting any of those bulbs from Walmart of Petco, they get really large, too big for a 10 gallon. I have an Apongenton ulvaceus from mail order that is too big for my 29 gallon tank.

As for substrate, let the price and availability be your guide. Between Flourite and EcoComplete, what is best is the one you can find and afford. One bag of either is enough for a 10, I would use 100%, not a mix with old gravel.

Then, I suggest you go on and invest in a Hagen CO2 system. Very easy to set up and when the packets run out you mix your own, so refills are nearly free then. With a HOB filter, you will not be able to get the CO2 levels too high, but every little bit helps. I run Hagens on all my 10 gal planted tanks. 

With the screw in compact flourescents and CO2 and the substrate, you will also want some Root Tabs and Flourish for fertilizing. That's a good start.

Then ask around for clippings online, several people will send you some for not much over the cost of postage. Most of us that have several planted tanks throw out stuff each week just because it is too much trouble to advertise it for sale. You'd be surprised what I'd send you for $10 or $20 plus $4 postage!


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

Where could i buy a hagen system ..i cant order online...
and what kind of plant should i look for in a 10g...


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

Is Big Al's Catalog a good catalog? can i get a hagen co2 in it....


----------



## NFish (Nov 5, 2002)

Big Als is fine. They have the hagen co2 system


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

Ok... My system has been set up for three days now i have:

1 Java fern
1 Red MElON sword

hagen Ladder diffuser ( ! problem)(i am only getting 4-5bpm)

2watts per gallon 

1 bag of Flourite
1 small pleco
2 tetras
one rock cave Fake
1 flat rock... 6x1.5
lots of misc. other rocks.. i ceramic no fishing sign


----------



## NFish (Nov 5, 2002)

You probably shouldn't run co2 until you get more plants.

Don't worry, the co2 will start producing more if you mixed it up right. Maybe try gently shaking the bottle


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

i got my co2 up
i have more plants i have 5
and its still only gettiing 5bpm


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

trying my own batch this time...
i used the pre-set sugar line... 
1/4 tsp of baking soda
1/4 tsp of generic active yeast.....

they told me that my co2 wouldnt get too high with a power filter....


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

> they told me that my co2 wouldnt get too high with a power filter....


I'm afraid you're wrong on this. It keeps my 10gl at 30ppm of CO2 with 1 coke bottle.

If you have no luck using the Hagen canister, switch to a 2L coke bottle. Even the small coke bottle produce more bbs than hagen canister. I have no luck with hagen canister also, even with my own mixture.


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

Well Ive got good results diffusing with the filter intake!!


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

i just made a DIY CO2 bottle and stuck the bubble hose in the bottom of my hob filter, works great...and the water level was up enough to keep the sufface agragation to a min.


----------

